# What should I do about poor driver ratings?



## Aleksandr (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been driving for 4 days and my rating is 4.5, meaning about half my passengers left me 4 stars instead of 5.

I know passengers can leave comments and "flags" for safety and cleanliness etc., but how would I go about seeing those? Maybe that'll guide me in the right direction. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

You usually only see those flags in weekly email summaries of your fares and ratings. Although some markets have stopped sending those out. How many total rides do you have? I do not think uber starts evaluating ratings till you get above 40 rides or so. That's the only time they can see if patterns are emerging.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Don't drive during surge, don't drive drunk hours, try avoiding areas that you aren't familiar driving.


----------



## Aleksandr (Oct 12, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> You usually only see those flags in weekly email summaries of your fares and ratings. Although some markets have stopped sending those out. How many total rides do you have? I do not think uber starts evaluating ratings till you get above 40 rides or so. That's the only time they can see if patterns are emerging.


I got 32 rides total. Do you think I should stop driving until the bad reviews go away or should I keep driving and hoping my score goes up? I've been thinking of doing Lyft full time but I can't quit my job if I'm at "risk of deactivation".

I'm actually doing Lyft, by the way. Uber rejected me for not having a driving record older than a year. I'll apply again next month after my first driving anniversary.


----------



## Aleksandr (Oct 12, 2014)

jakob said:


> Don't drive during surge, don't drive drunk hours, try avoiding areas that you aren't familiar driving.


1) What's surge?
2) Why not drunk hours? Aren't drunk people the ones who benefit from Lyft the most? The one drunk guy I've driven left me a $11 tip, haha.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

The reviews do not "Go away" with time rather they look at your last 100 trips (I think 100 with Lyft) to get a rolling average. So at only 32 rides do not sweat it. 

But to discuss further, what do you think your weakness is that you are getting 4's on?
navigation? Conversation? Car in good shape? Safe driver? 

What do you think a passenger would say of the experience?


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Surge is for uber only, lyfe has prime time I believe, dunk ppl usually the ones who are the hardest or easiest to please


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Aleksandr said:


> 1) What's surge?
> 2) Why not drunk hours? Aren't drunk people the ones who benefit from Lyft the most? The one drunk guy I've driven left me a $11 tip, haha.


Surge = Primetime
Uber Calls it Surge, Lyft calls it Primetime

Drunk people tend to rate lower. That has kind of been established and even the companies see there is a problem with it. Not sure the have adjusted the algorithms to account for it but there is a "Drunk Factor" when ratings are involved.


----------



## Aleksandr (Oct 12, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> The reviews do not "Go away" with time rather they look at your last 100 trips (I think 100 with Lyft) to get a rolling average. So at only 32 rides do not sweat it.
> 
> But to discuss further, what do you think your weakness is that you are getting 4's on?
> navigation? Conversation? Car in good shape? Safe driver?
> ...


I guess the one thing I'm skipping from Lyft's driver FAQ is the phone chargers and bottled water. I'll be buying some chargers today before I take off driving. As for bottled water... well, it tastes nasty when warm. Do you guys keep a cooler in your car or something?

Other than that I've gotten along pretty well with all of my passengers. I work in retail so socializing with strangers comes easy. I vacuum and wipe the inside of my car every morning. I never speed or forget to use my turn signals and I always do smooth stops.



jakob said:


> Surge is for uber only, lyfe has prime time I believe, dunk ppl usually the ones who are the hardest or easiest to please





Walkersm said:


> Surge = Primetime
> Uber Calls it Surge, Lyft calls it Primetime
> 
> Drunk people tend to rate lower. That has kind of been established and even the companies see there is a problem with it. Not sure the have adjusted the algorithms to account for it but there is a "Drunk Factor" when ratings are involved.


Oh wow, really? That sucks.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Aleksandr said:


> I guess the one thing I'm skipping from Lyft's driver FAQ is the phone chargers and bottled water. I'll be buying some chargers today before I take off driving. As for bottled water... well, it tastes nasty when warm. Do you guys keep a cooler in your car or something?
> 
> Other than that I've gotten along pretty well with all of my passengers. I work in retail so socializing with strangers comes easy.


OK no one said you had to drink it. Just have some there even if it is only to be seen. People rarely take any but if the do not see it they have something to complain about:

"Man Lyft sucks they do not even offer water like they use to in the old days"
Do you drink the water while in the car?
"oh no that water is nasty"
Then what the F are you complaining about????

Ok great that you are a social person, But are you perhaps too social? Can you tell when someone just wants to not talk and get some work done? Being to talkative is sometimes just as bad as being too quiet. It's a very fine line for professional drivers to walk.


----------



## Aleksandr (Oct 12, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> OK no one said you had to drink it. Just have some there even if it is only to be seen. People rarely take any but if the do not see it they have something to complain about:
> 
> "Man Lyft sucks they do not even offer water like they use to in the old days"
> Do you drink the water while in the car?
> ...


Oh okay, thanks a lot for that! Water bottle it is.

About the socializing, yeah I know. I'm actually more of a quiet guy personally. Socializing easily with strangers is more of a trade skill.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Dude you'll do fine, 32rides all it takes is one bad rating to ruin that.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Aleksandr said:


> I've been thinking of doing Lyft full time but I can't quit my job if I'm at "risk of deactivation".


Keep your job. You are always at risk of deativation with Uber/Lyft....you do NOT want to be 100% dependent on them.

Forget the water and mints. Many, many, MANY drivers do NOT offer either and have 4.7+ ratings.. Try to avoid wasting ANY of your profits on stupid sh*t like water and mints.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Yea i agree. You sound like a pleasant guy that can string a sentence together you are already better that 50% of the drivers out there. And all you really have to do is stay out of the lower 10% to keep your job.


----------



## champ.49er (Aug 4, 2014)

My advice is to keep driving to get your ratings higher, but don't quit your job. I would also skip the water as I think that's too much service for these passengers. Phone chargers would be better to offer.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Make sure you have cold water and maybe buy a 50 pack of those little lays chips and put 2 chips and 4 water's for your clients. ..

Most of them dont even touch the chips but love having it offered to them.

Once your ratings are high and stable you can stop your offerings. 

That is if you want to get your rantings up and avoid deactivation


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Aleksandr said:


> I've been driving for 4 days and my rating is 4.5, meaning about half my passengers left me 4 stars instead of 5.
> 
> I know passengers can leave comments and "flags" for safety and cleanliness etc., but how would I go about seeing those? Maybe that'll guide me in the right direction. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


tip your passengers


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

jakob said:


> Don't drive during surge, don't drive drunk hours, try avoiding areas that you aren't familiar driving.


I always tell my surge passengers, don't forget to give me my 1* ranking. I wouldn't know what to do without my weekend ranking pull back. They usually feel guilty and give me the 5


----------



## Fredo (Oct 9, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> tip your passengers



Lol


----------



## Fredo (Oct 9, 2014)

Seriously this has become more than a ride sharing...I thought this was to get someone from point A to point B in nice n pleasant way... What happen when passenger get spoil... Like... Uhm my last driver gave me candy.. Mint or water and now this one just drive from point A to point B.... Wonders......

Please keep ur job... And do lyft on the side


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

> maybe buy a 50 pack of those little lays chips and put 2 chips and 4 water's for your clients. ..
> 
> Most of them dont even touch the chips but love having it offered to them.


Food items available in my car + drunken idiot pax?! No....just no.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Well drunken idiots are part of the job "you" signed up for.
So you have to keep em happy at least until your ratings are stabilized. 
Now how you fluff em or kiss ass is up to you.
A $0.50 bag of salty chips to settle a drunken stomach is much better than having to fluff in my opinion.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Art said:


> Well drunken idiots are part of the job "you" signed up for.


Yes, they are. I don't dispute that; it is obvious. What point are you trying to make with this statement?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Art said:


> Well drunken idiots are part of the job "you" signed up for.





elelegido said:


> I don't dispute that; it is obvious. What point are you trying to make with this statement?


I dispute that statement. Do you have a copy of where I signed up for driving drunk idiots? I will also disagree with feeding any drunk passengers in my car and ALSO whether food will settle a drunks stomach. Basically I just disagree with almost everything in your post.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I dispute that statement. Do you have a copy of where I signed up for driving drunk idiots? I will also disagree with feeding any drunk passengers in my car and ALSO whether food will settle a drunks stomach. Basically I just disagree with almost everything in your post.


I think what he meant was that drunks take rides in rideshare vehicles. Which is like saying water is wet. Not the most enlightening share of knowledge/expertise I have come across. Maybe there was a point to his stating this, so he can now clarify if there was.

But yeah, drunks + water = wet back seat. Not too serious. Drunks + food = late night vacuuming session at best, late night upholstery shampooing at worst


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

I had a similar case, I drive lyft also but I only do it Friday and Saturday night. Every Thursday night I go to the 99 cent store and here's my shopping list: 1 bag of m&m snack size it comes with 6 individual small bag. 1 bag of snack size sneakers it comes with 6 small sneakers. 1 bag of snack size shuttles it comes with 6 little bags as well. 2 six pack of bottle water. I arrange them nicely into a nice basket and make it look pretty.Total spend $5.41 let me tell you that this has not just improved my rating dramatically but I've been getting lots and lots of tips and the best part most of the tips had been in cash (I always try to tell them that they don't have to tip me or if they are to do it through the app but if they insist I take it). Bro just keep you car clean and smelling good and try my 99 cent store shopping list lol and your ratings will go up. I almost forgot, I do keep a small cooler in my car and try to rotate the bottles so they stay cold or at least fresh....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I think what he meant was that drunks take rides in rideshare vehicles.


I agree with your post. That said....there are drunks and then there are drunken idiots. Just because you are drunk doesn't necessarily mean you also have to be an idiot. FWIW - I don't put up with sober idiots either.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> I had a similar case, I drive lyft also but I only do it Friday and Saturday night. Every Thursday night I go to the 99 cent store and here's my shopping list: 1 bag of m&m snack size it comes with 6 individual small bag. 1 bag of snack size sneakers it comes with 6 small sneakers. 1 bag of snack size shuttles it comes with 6 little bags as well. 2 six pack of bottle water. I arrange them nicely into a nice basket and make it look pretty.Total spend $5.41 let me tell you that this has not just improved my rating dramatically but I've been getting lots and lots of tips and the best part most of the tips had been in cash (I always try to tell them that they don't have to tip me or if they are to do it through the app but if they insist I take it). Bro just keep you car clean and smelling good and try my 99 cent store shopping list lol and your ratings will go up. I almost forgot, I do keep a small cooler in my car and try to rotate the bottles so they stay cold or at least fresh....


Good ideas, but screw 'em.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I like to keep a hooker in the front seat for those customers that need a "little something extra" to give me a good rating. NOT. I'll go with


> Good ideas, but screw 'em.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I agree with your post. That said....there are drunks and then there are drunken idiots. Just because you are drunk doesn't necessarily mean you also have to be an idiot.


I don't drink. I see what it does to people in terms of their behavior and even the relatively innocuous changes it makes to people (raised voices, annoying loud laughter, I-think-I'm-hilarious belief, etc) are irritating to me.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I agree with your post. That said....there are drunks and then there are drunken idiots. Just because you are drunk doesn't necessarily mean you also have to be an idiot. FWIW - I don't put up with sober idiots either.


IN my my experience, Irish drunks are the best drunks. They can hold their liquor well. Are always happy drunks who innately know that being drunk reduces their abilities and are forever apologising for their state instead of the usual dickwad who suddenly feel superior with a few drinks.

St Pats day is great fun


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> IN my my experience, Irish drunks are the best drunks. They can hold their liquor well. Are always happy drunks who innately know that being drunk reduces their abilities and are forever apologising for their state instead of the usual dickwad who suddenly feel superior with a few drinks.
> 
> St Pats day is great fun


As a person of Irish descent I fibdcthis very offensive. I mean it's not like bad Asian drivers and lazy blacks and cheap Jews. Irish are gods favorite go Norte damee


----------



## SFSteeler (Jul 27, 2014)

Aleksandr said:


> I've been driving for 4 days and my rating is 4.5, meaning about half my passengers left me 4 stars instead of 5.
> 
> I know passengers can leave comments and "flags" for safety and cleanliness etc., but how would I go about seeing those? Maybe that'll guide me in the right direction. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


youll get better as you learn the ropes...your score will vary early on cause you only have so many ratings...learn the streets, stay positive, open the door, and youll improve...

my thing is, these rideshare companies have so changed the ride dynamic, the rider expectation now is perfection!

have water available, have a charger available, give free back rubs...PLEASE, people...

we are now almost half the price of a taxi ( pure BS ), its a quick in and out of the car, we actually show up, and you can actually communicate with us...what more do you want from us...?!

GIVE US A LITTLE CREDIT!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> As a person of Irish descent I fibdcthis very offensive. I mean it's not like bad Asian drivers and lazy blacks and cheap Jews. Irish are gods favorite go Norte damee


See what I mean! ! Always lots of fun!


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

SFSteeler said:


> youll get better as you learn the ropes...your score will vary early on cause you only have so many ratings...learn the streets, stay positive, open the door, and youll improve...
> 
> my thing is, these rideshare companies have so changed the ride dynamic, the rider expectation now is perfection!
> 
> ...


Exactly my point, i know we depend onthe passengers to stay in business and we as a driver should try to provide the best service possible but lyft is giving passenger to much power and with that passenger are rising their expectations to the point where is just getting ridiculous.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> Exactly my point, i know we depend onthe passengers to stay in business and we as a driver should try to provide the best service possible but lyft is giving passenger to much power and with that passenger are rising their expectations to the point where is just getting ridiculous.


For me it's the other way round - 4.8 on Lyft and currently rocking a 4.65 on Uber. Each 1* rating from a drunk Ubershite takes .01 off the average. I see deactivation in my future! Only five more Uberturds and I'm done.

It's because Uber touts itself as "everyone's private driver", which creates an environment / atmosphere of servitude which is not compatible, especially in drunks' minds, with respecting the driver.

Compare and contrast with Lyft, which is promoted more as a friend giving you a ride. People respect friends more than they do servants.


----------

